# Engine start problems



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

Hope someone here can help.
I have a friend with a 96 max, and she is having some weird start problems. Sometimes the car will start, and sometimes it wont. The thought at first was that the car was protesting to hot or cold, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 
I wasn't involved in all of the process of her getting this car checked out, but I do know that they have changed the alternator, the starter, and the battery. As far as I know, its been hooked up to the diagnostic machines twice, both times saying it was the starter, which has been replaced. 
Due to it being so random, I was thinking that it might be some sort of starter relay or the like. Has anyone else heard of something like this before? Its seems kinda strange.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

i don't think starting problems like you are describing would have to do with the starter. When i bought my car, i had problems with my car starting, and it ended up being the starter switch and the starter itself. Have the switch looked at...from what i've heard, its in the steering column opposite the ignition switch.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok, I have a bit more info on this now (as i said, this is a friends car). 
Aparently, when the car doesnt start, it actually TRYS to start..meaning, the car will turn over, but wont fire. Distributer issue maybe? I havnt looked at it yet, so that might shed more light on the subject..Im flyin' blind here!


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

NXtremese-r said:


> Ok, I have a bit more info on this now (as i said, this is a friends car).
> Aparently, when the car doesnt start, it actually TRYS to start..meaning, the car will turn over, but wont fire. Distributer issue maybe? I havnt looked at it yet, so that might shed more light on the subject..Im flyin' blind here!


Check your sensors

Camshaft position sensor
Crankshaft position sensor
Coolent temp sensors

Any fault with the above 3 will let ur car turn over, but not start.


----------

